

Win the domain RubyRails.Com by helping Sortfolio - opendomain
http://rubyrails.com/

======
opendomain
OpenDomain is now the proud owner of the domain <http://RubyRails.Com> and we
would like to give it to you.

I would like ask you to contribute to OpenDomain - if you are a hacker, web
developer or designer and love Ruby on Rails - we can give you the domain
RubyRails.Com if you are the biggest contributor to this campaign.

